# Smartphone gesucht!



## Painkiller (28. September 2011)

Moin @ all!

Mein Sony Ericsson Aino hat den Geist aufgegeben. Bzw. spinnt mit der Sim-Karte rum. -.-

Nun steht die Suche nach einem neuen Handy an. Ich bin viel unterwegs daher wäre da ein Smartphone gar nicht so verkehrt, denke ich. Mein Vertrag läuft über O2. 

Problem an der Sache: Ich hab von dem Thema null Ahnung.  Jetzt steht der Start des Apple iPhone 5 vor der Türe. Soll ich den noch abwarten und schauen ob sich preislich was bei den anderen Smartphones ändert? Ich persönlich habe weder Abneigungen gegenüber Android noch Apples OS. Daher bin ich eigentlich realtiv offen für Vorschläge. Wäre auch ganz nett, wenn mir jemand die Vor- bzw. Nachteile der jeweiligen Smartphones erklären könnte.

Vielen Dank schon mal! 

Beste Grüße
Pain


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. September 2011)

ich hab selber aktuell ein Samsung Galxy Ace, mit android. und muss sagen ich bin positiv überrascht. das neuere android 2.3 war bzw ist auch schon drauf und somit ist zügiges arbeiten bzw im netzt surfen kein prob. 

sollte sich die frage stellen wofür du dein handy gebrauchen möchtest. weiterhin simsen udn telefonieren + eventuell nen paar schicke fotos machen und musik hören. oder auch dokumente bearbeiten,im netzt surfen deinen pc steuern


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2011)

> sollte sich die frage stellen wofür du dein handy gebrauchen möchtest.


Wusst ich´s doch das ich was vergessen hab^^  Aber du hast es eigentlich ja schon genannt. Musik, Photos, Terminkallender etc etc.

Im Urlaub hatte ich das iPhone 4 von nem Kumpel in den Fingern. Eines muss man Apple ja lassen. Die Musikqualität ist echt gut!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. September 2011)

ja das stimmt . wobei das samusng galacy ace finde ich auch nen sehr guten klang hat.
ich kann halt nur von meiner eigenen erfahrung sprechen.
von den android handys her würde ich zu der lg optimus reihe oder der samsung galaxy reihe greifen. das i phone 4 ist schon nen schickes ding und nach wie vor noch schnell genug für alles und das wird sich denke ich mal die nächsten 2 jahre auch nit ändern.was das 5er jetzt sooo viel besser können soll ist mir ansich schleier haft  du kannst halt bis zum 4.10 warten dann wirds vorgestellt.
ist auch ne frage des preises ansich wie viel willste zu zahlen oder isses dir egal ?

was ich noch einfügen muss, wenn nich mir die entwicklung bei nvidia anschaue + die neuen cpu´s fürs handy.Was dann denke ich mal ab mitte nächsten jahren auf jeden fall in dem ein oder anderen tablett und warscheinlich im neuen samsung wieder zu finden sein wird ist enorm.

ich schätze mal in 2 jahren brauchst keinen htpc mehr das kann alles dein handy per docing station. hdmi ausgänge sind ja jetzt schon an einigen geräten zu finden


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2011)

> ist auch ne frage des preises ansich wie viel willste zu zahlen oder isses dir egal ?


Ich würde des über den O2-Vertrag mit regeln. Aber vom Preis her ist es mir beim Smartphone egal.  Billiger ist zwar immer besser, aber ich bin durchaus bereit, für die entsprechende Qualität zu zahlen! 
o2online.de - Privatkunden - o2 Blue 250


----------



## debalz (28. September 2011)

Bin auch bei O2 und warte gerade auf die neue Version des SE Arc, ist günstiger wie das erste Arc, hat aber einen neuen Prozessor (1,4 GHz statt 1 GHz). Vom Klang her weiß ich nicht, habe noch das WE995 und das klingt imo genausogut wie ein IPhone - denke das wird beim Arc S genauso sein.
[IFA] Sony Ericsson: Neues Xperia-Flaggschiff Arc S mit 1,4 GHz-Prozessor « Android Apps und Handys im Test


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. September 2011)

welches internet packet wisllte nehmen ? ^^

besitzt du zu hause schon einen mac?


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2011)

> Bin auch bei O2 und warte gerade auf die neue Version des SE Arc,


Sieht nicht schlecht aus. Allerdings hab ich langsam eine art Abneigung gegen die Marke. Schon das zweite Handy was von heute auf morgen defekt war. 



> welches internet packet wisllte nehmen ? ^^


Das mit 1GB. Einen Mac hab ich nicht.^^


----------



## AeroX (28. September 2011)

Ich würd bis zur Vorstellung des neuen iphones warten und dann mal in laden gehen und mit ein paar Handy rumspielen. 
Gucken welches dir am besten gefällt. 

Das SGS2 ist ein nettes Ding, mir gefällt zwar die Auflösung und android nicht aber der Rest Klasse. Bildschirmgröße ist auch fein. IPhone kommt halt noch ein veraltetes iPhone würde ich mir nicht mehr holen. 

MfG


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. September 2011)

k mh naja du hattest ja vorhin selber geschrieben das du scheinbar zum i phone tendierst. dann nimm das doch . aber bitte mit schutz hülle ^^


----------



## KonterSchock (28. September 2011)

auch schick das teil hier
HTC Sensation Product Overview- HTC Smartphones
ich selbst hab das Nokia N8


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2011)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> k mh naja du hattest ja vorhin selber geschrieben das du scheinbar zum i phone tendierst. dann nimm das doch . aber bitte mit schutz hülle ^^


 
Ich hab nicht geschrieben, das ich dahin tendiere. Ich sagte nur das es ein nettes Gerät ist. Bin für alles offen, und hab keine Vorurteile.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. September 2011)

naja komm schon den klang fandest gut hast gesagt und "nett" ist das teil auch  wenn das nicht schonma ne kleine tendenz ist 

am besten wäre es natürlich wenn du wirklich die möglichkeit hättest mal so ein gerät wenigstens mal für 2-3 stunden oder länger zu testen.
ich meine apple bietet alles was du suchst denke ich mal vlt wenn nicht sogar sicherlich mehr.und bei android ist es eigentlich the same ^^

deshalb versuchen zu testen und dann entscheiden


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2011)

> naja komm schon den klang fandest gut hast gesagt und "nett" ist das teil auch  wenn das nicht schonma ne kleine tendenz ist


Nicht wirklich. Das Samsung Galaxy SII hat ich auch schon in den Fingern. Find ich auch nett.  

Ich glaub ich schau mir mal ein paar Geräte im Hands-On-Test an, und poste hier dann meine Favouriten.


----------



## pibels94 (28. September 2011)

schau dir bei gelegenheit auch mal das htc desire z an, mit hardwaretastatur, cooles teil


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> schau dir bei gelegenheit auch mal das htc desire z an, mit hardwaretastatur, cooles teil



Ist vorgemerkt! Danke!


----------



## ich558 (28. September 2011)

An deiner Stelle würde ich mal warten was das iPhone 5 auf Lager hat und evtl im Laden ausprobieren. Aber erstmal muss du dir überlegen ob du Sachen wie Bilder,Musik via Bluetooth an andere Handys schicken möchtest da das mit dem iP leider nicht geht. Flash ist ebenfalls nicht möglich wobei ich jetzt nicht weis wie gut Androidgeräte mit Flash umgehen außerdem haben alle großen Videoportale auch schon eine mobile Seite für nicht Flash Smartphones. Andoid ist halt freier und lässt dem User mehr zu als iOS z.B. kann man schöne Widgets frei aufm Homescreen plazieren aber bei Apple weis man halt einfach dass ein Update für sein eigenes Gerät optimal angepasst ist. Ich finde iOS ist übersichtlicher und läuft geschmeidiger als Android. Achja und um andere Smartphones die nicht auf iOS oder Android setzen würde ich einen Bogen machen


----------



## Verox (28. September 2011)

Wenn das iPhone 5 was neues bietet und dir gefällt und du es dir leisten kannst definitiv das.

Wenn du monetär nicht liquide für ein iPhone bist -> Galaxy 2.

Wenn dir das zu groß / unhandlich / zu Mainstream ist oder auch noch zu viel kostet dann hab ich nen Preisstopp für dich:

HTC HD2 - mit anderen NANDs kannst du dir das orig. Windows 6.5 entfernen (UNBEDINGT! empfohlen, mit Windows 6.5 überlebst du keinen Tag) und kannst so alle neuen NAND Erscheinungen oder SD Erscheinungen aufspielen. Darunter auch Androide oder z.B. Windows 7 Mango.
Für 200-250 Euro bekommt man auf Ebay zur Zeit ziemlich jungfräuliche HTC HD2. (ich hab meins vor einem Jahr für 300 (m.v.Zubehör)wirklich jungfräulich geschossen und damals waren sie schon bei 260 jungfräulich neu oder 2 Wochen gebraucht == neu)

Und Hardwaretechnisch steht es den anderen Phons auch in nichts nach. großes Display etc. Ich bin damit zufrieden und nutze selber Androide damit.

amazon  /HTC-Smartphone-Sense-Windows-Mobile/dp/B002RXKH1A


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Oktober 2011)

auch net schlecht, ganz neu aufm markt, 
Sharp kündigt das erste Android-4.0-Smartphone an - 02.10.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die ganzen Vorschläge! 

Gestern ist ja das "neue" iPhone vorgestellt worden. Nun frage ich mich aber, welches der Smartphones technisch am weitesten fortgeschritten ist. 

Wie gefällt euch das neue iPhone eigentlich so? Ich muss gestehen, das es mich wenig begeistert hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Oktober 2011)

Technisch ist es halt kein Vorreiter mehr, aber das ist Apple Hardware eher selten. Ich finde das Design genial und möchte es haben, was aber auch daran liegt, dass ich einige Apps weiter verwenden will und von Android und WP7 nicht viel halte. Das N9 wäre noch interessant, aber MeeGo ist leider tot.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2011)

Naja, ich dachte mit "Vorreiter" eher, welches Handy technisch am besten ist.  Muss ja kein Apple sein. Bin ja offen für alles. 
Das iPhone hat sicher seine Vorteile, aber auch seine Nachteile. Das gleiche trifft auch auf Android-Handys zu. 
*Seufz* Die Qual der Wahl....


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Oktober 2011)

Dann nimm halt WP7 oder MeeGo.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2011)

Also ein Android oder ein Apfel sollte es ja schon sein.  Windows auf dem Handy ist . Is wie beim U-Boot. Is das erste Fenster auf, fangen die Probleme erst richtig an.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Oktober 2011)

Aber Android ist doch das Windows der Smartphones.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Aber Android ist doch das Windows der Smartphones.



Also da find ich WP7 schlimmer.  So "kaputt" kam mir Android beim Samsung Galaxy SII gar nicht vor.^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mir da irgendwann mal ne News durch gelesen, in der das erwähnt wurde. Mit WP7 habe ich mich nicht sonderlich beschäftigt, da es ja nur Windows ist.


----------



## pibels94 (5. Oktober 2011)

WP7 ist gar nicht mal schlecht  ist zwar nur ein "Nischenprodukt" aber dennoch sehr nice 

für aktuelle Androids gibt es ja genügend Empfehlungen, das Nexus Prime wird nächste Woche vorgestellt, vllt wartest du ja noch so lange.


----------



## Burn_out (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich klinke mich mal hier mit ein. Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Smartphone. Ich habe mich jetzt soweit eingegrenzt, dass es entweder ein Apfel 4S oder ein Samsung Galaxy S2 werden soll.
Ich habe jetzt zum Samsung gelesen, dass es beim Gaming recht warm wird, die Akkulaufzeut recht bescheiden ist und wenn das Gerät warm ist die Bilder ein rauschen bekommen?
Was mir auch wichtig ist wäre der Store. Ich kenne einige nette Games aus dem Appstore wie Monopoly, Doodle Jump, Angry Birds etc, gibt es die auf beim Samsung?

Ansonsten wollte ich das so handhaben, dass ich wenn es das Apple Handy wird mit Vertrag kommt, wenn es das Samsung wird kauf ich es so, da ja bald das SGS3 kommen soll^^


----------



## pibels94 (5. Oktober 2011)

hab "nur" das Samsung Galaxy S 1 , kann aber was die Wärementwicklung betrifft zustimmen, das handy wird recht warm, man könnte fast "heiß" sagen, sieht beim iPhone 4 aber nicht besser aus.

Die Akkulaufzeit ist beim iPhone ein wenig besser, aber beim Smartphone sollte man generell eine Steckdose in der Nähe haben 

Spiele gibt es imAndroid Market reichlich, Angry birds auch


----------



## McClaine (5. Oktober 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich mal hier mit ein. Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Smartphone. Ich habe mich jetzt soweit eingegrenzt, dass es entweder ein Apfel 4S oder ein Samsung Galaxy S2 werden soll.
> Ich habe jetzt zum Samsung gelesen, dass es beim Gaming recht warm wird, die Akkulaufzeut recht bescheiden ist und wenn das Gerät warm ist die Bilder ein rauschen bekommen?
> Was mir auch wichtig ist wäre der Store. Ich kenne einige nette Games aus dem Appstore wie Monopoly, Doodle Jump, Angry Birds etc, gibt es die auf beim Samsung?
> 
> Ansonsten wollte ich das so handhaben, dass ich wenn es das Apple Handy wird mit Vertrag kommt, wenn es das Samsung wird kauf ich es so, da ja bald das SGS3 kommen soll^^



-Die Cpu wird recht warm, ja, denke aber kaum dass das beim 4s anders sein wird - auch dualcore.
-Akkulaufzeit ist super, die neusten Firmwares verbessern diese sogar nochmal und der SGS2 Akku hält definitiv länger als beim Iphone. Alternativ gibts auch 2000mAh Akkus samt Deckel fürs SGS2 für rund 60Eur.
-Siehe Punkt 1. Das Rauschen ist minimal und wird durch die Abwärme der Cpu verursacht. Aber 2minuten nach 30min intensiven Spielen wird man wohl warten können für nen Schnappschuss - wenns einem denn überhaupt auffällt xD
-Gibt alle genannten Games auch bei Samsung, also im Android Store

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Oktober 2011)

Muss man Handys jetzt schon aufrüsten? 

Bei mir wird's im Dezember entweder ein 4er, oder ein 4S. Kommt halt auf den Preis und den Vertrag an.


----------



## Burn_out (5. Oktober 2011)

Müssen denke ich nicht, aber es ist doch toll die Möglichkeit zu haben. Beim Iphone ist das nur schwer möglich, da man um an den Akku ranzukommen, erst das Display aushebeln muss, dann das Board abschrauben und dann noch den angeklebten Akku rausfriemeln. Wenn man Glück hat geht nach der Aktion das Iphone sogar noch. Alternativ kann man das natürlich machen lassen für einen Preis für den man ein neues Handy kaufen könnte.

Ich wollte mir ursprünglich das 4S kaufen, habe lange darauf gewartet, aber bin doch recht enttäuscht davon, es ist nur ein aufgewärmtes Iphone 4 geworden.

EDIT: Habe mir gerade ein nagelneues SGS2 für 380€ geschossen


----------



## McClaine (6. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Muss man Handys jetzt schon aufrüsten?
> 
> Bei mir wird's im Dezember entweder ein 4er, oder ein 4S. Kommt halt auf den Preis und den Vertrag an.



Wär ich fast nicht darauf gekommen das du dir ein iphone holst... 



Burn_out schrieb:


> Müssen denke ich nicht, aber es ist doch toll die Möglichkeit zu haben. Beim Iphone ist das nur schwer möglich, da man um an den Akku ranzukommen, erst das Display aushebeln muss, dann das Board abschrauben und dann noch den angeklebten Akku rausfriemeln. Wenn man Glück hat geht nach der Aktion das Iphone sogar noch. Alternativ kann man das natürlich machen lassen für einen Preis für den man ein neues Handy kaufen könnte.
> 
> Ich wollte mir ursprünglich das 4S kaufen, habe lange darauf gewartet, aber bin doch recht enttäuscht davon, es ist nur ein aufgewärmtes Iphone 4 geworden.
> 
> EDIT: Habe mir gerade ein nagelneues SGS2 für 380€ geschossen



Gratulation, hast nix falsch gemacht


----------



## iceman-joker (6. Oktober 2011)

Na ja, ob er nichts falsch gemacht hat, weiss er nicht, weil er das 4s nie richtig testen kann, da er sich jetzt das sgs 2 geholt hat. Ich ärgere mich im nachhinein, das ich mir nicht sofort das iPhone 4 geholt habe, sondern vorher das Desire HD. Wenn man einmal den Vergleich hatte, möchte man schon freiwillig nicht mehr von iOS und dem Appstore wechseln. Mfg.


----------



## donchill09 (6. Oktober 2011)

klinke mich hier auch mal rein..

ich suche einen androiden für 200 euro (unlocked, ohne vertrag)
im moment hab ich stark das galaxy ace im visier, evtl noch das wildfire s
habt ihr empfehlungen? was kommen denächst für smartphones in diesem preisbereich?

edit: im moment läuft auch eine aktion für das nexus s für 199


----------



## pibels94 (6. Oktober 2011)

nimm das Nexus S, besser geht es für den Preis nicht


----------



## McClaine (6. Oktober 2011)

iceman-joker schrieb:


> Na ja, ob er nichts falsch gemacht hat, weiss er nicht, weil er das 4s nie richtig testen kann, da er sich jetzt das sgs 2 geholt hat. Ich ärgere mich im nachhinein, das ich mir nicht sofort das iPhone 4 geholt habe, sondern vorher das Desire HD. Wenn man einmal den Vergleich hatte, möchte man schon freiwillig nicht mehr von iOS und dem Appstore wechseln. Mfg.


 
Aber ich weiß es...
Ach und mit welchen Argumenten untermauerst du deine Behauptung: "Wenn man einmal den Vergleich hatte, möchte man schon freiwillig nicht mehr von iOS und dem Appstore wechseln" !?
Lass es doch einfach mal gut sein. Das ist Geschmackssache, nehmen tun sich die beiden OS nichts.
Hardwaretechnisch hat das SGS2 trotzdem noch die Nase vorne und bald kommt das SGS3...

Es ist nicht langsam lästig anderen immer seinen eigenen Willen aufzuzwängen? Den Android User wird das dauenrd unterstellt und selber "seit ihr" net besser


----------



## Painkiller (6. Oktober 2011)

@ McClaine



> Das ist Geschmackssache, nehmen tun sich die beiden OS nichts.


Seh ich genau so^^ Nur als absoluter Noob wie ich in sachen Smartphones, muss man sich erstmal nen Überblick verschaffen. Und da gibt es eine Menge nachzulesen. oO


----------



## Micha77 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde das Sensation nehmen.Da mir persöhnlich das Iphone und das S2 interface nicht speziello genug ist.Dazu ist das Sensation noch mit der höheren Auflösung als das S2


----------



## taks (6. Oktober 2011)

Oder schau dir mal das HTC HD7 an. Ich habe es seit kurzem bei der Arbeit und bin davon positiv überrascht.
Läuft flüssig, einfache Oberfläche und ein gutes Display. Nur wenn man den ganzen Tag am telefonieren ist wünscht man sich, dass der Akku ein bisschen länger hält.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Oktober 2011)

Wie wäre es hier mit: Eigenschaften | fusiongarage
Wenn du den Aufwand nicht scheust:. MIUI MI-ONE - Google-Suche

Ich würde WP7 nicht ausschließen es hat einige Vorteile gegenüber Android.


----------



## Rabi (6. Oktober 2011)

donchill09 schrieb:


> edit: im moment läuft auch eine aktion für das nexus s für 199


 Und wo genau läuft die Aktion? Wollte mir nämlich eben eins für 240 bestellen.^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2011)

MOBIFONE24.de*-*Samsung Google Nexus S - Schwarz
Würde aber mit Kreditkarte zahlen.


----------



## Rabi (6. Oktober 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> MOBIFONE24.de*-*Samsung Google Nexus S - Schwarz
> Würde aber mit Kreditkarte zahlen.


 Wegen?
Könnte nämlich mangels einer Karte schwer werden. ;>

EDIT: Was da eigentlich los? Ein SGS2 für 250 Euro. oO


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2011)

Wegen der Sicherheit kommt das Handy net holst dir dein Geld wieder


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Oktober 2011)

Kannst dir ja ne Prepaid Karte holen.


----------



## donchill09 (6. Oktober 2011)

Rabi schrieb:


> Und wo genau läuft die Aktion? Wollte mir nämlich eben eins für 240 bestellen.^^


 
Nexus S Smartphone für 199
in österreichischen libros und jetzt auch saturn (auch österreich) (bis 15.10)

hole mir wahrscheinlich morgen eins

die gehen jetzt unter 200 wegen der vorstellung des nexus prime am 11.okt


----------



## mksu (7. Oktober 2011)

*@ Themenstarter*

Ein Gerät mit Windows Phone 7 solltest du auf jeden Fall als Alternative in Betracht ziehen. Weiter oben wurde schon das HTC HD7 erwähnt, schau dir aber auch auf jeden Fall das Mozart an. Sehr einsteierfrundlich und zu einem deutlich besseren Preis zu haben als Android Geräte, iPhone sowieso.


----------



## Burn_out (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte nochmal nachtragen, dass heute mein Samsung GS2 gekommen ist. Bin bis jetzt zufrieden, das Display finde ich sehr gut. Was mich leicht stört ist, dass das ganze Handy wirklich ziemlich groß ist, daran muss man sich gewöhnen, größer dürfte es meiner Meinung nach wirklich nicht sein.
Ansonsten habe btw musste ich mir erstmal ein google Konto einrichten. Habe mir zum Handy heute noch 2 iProtect Schutzfolien bestellt damit das Display auch lange so schön aussieht.


----------



## jojogangsta90 (10. Oktober 2011)

Eine Alternativeist auf jeden Fall auch das Samsung Omnia 7.

1 Ghz Cpu
Super Amoled 
8/16Gb speicher
1500mah akku
Wp7
4 zoll display 800x480

Also recht ähnlich dem galaxy s1 . Mit WP7. Wollt ich auh erst holen, habe dann aber das sgs+ im angebot geholt. Ist auch ein super smartphone! Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------

